# Surf rod recipe



## jerson (Jan 9, 2011)

Would anyone have a recipe for a surf rod fibreglass 14', 12 - 20 lb, medium action, using an Australian made Alvey 6.5" side cast reel loaded with 15lb line. I'm looking for distance.

Thanks in advance.
Jerson.


----------



## greenbowfish (Jan 1, 2011)

*Distance*

Hello,

There are lots of people here that can help, but, for a distance rod and equipment advice go to (distance casting) or look for Tommy Farmer at Carolina Cast Pro on this forum. He sells some really nice distance rods and might even have info on what to use with your reel. Hope that helps!
Lee


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

From what I understand, the set up for an alvey will be different than what we are used to using over here for distance. You may want to do some searches for distance casters in Australia to help with the set up. We have a few here and there who have played with the Alvey's but that has been some time ago and I can't remember any of the names that were floating around. Get with Jeremy Schrader. He is an Australian tournament caster who has a buddy throwing an Alvey. Jeremy makes posts on the distance board on this site.


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

Try the Alvey Website! Plenty info last time I was there


----------



## beachfishin1 (May 4, 2008)

Ditto on the Alvey website. I've built a 12 ft and and a 10 ft. Make sure you put open runners on them for line pickup. See Alvey USA wesite and you can order from them. You'll also use less lead on the business end. My 12 footer i can use 3oz. and on the 10, 1 1/12 or 2. just lobbing I can get out 100 to 139 yds.


----------



## Don B (Jul 28, 2001)

"surf rod fibreglass 14', 12 - 20 lb, medium action"

Since fiberglass is mentioned, I take it that you are looking for the moderate action provided by most fiberglass rods. The lure weight was not mentioned.

The blank that may meet your needs is the Lamiglas GSB 168 2ML. It is 14', lure 2 to 4 ounce, line 12 to 17#. Like most of the GSB line, it has a more moderate action. I do not believe the blank is yet listed on the Lamiglas web site or brochures. 

With an ABU 5500 or 6500 and 4 ounces, an easy dump shot is 175 yards. It takes more effort to reach 200 yards. Recently 2 tackle shops bought these blanks to build spinning rods.

Don


----------



## jerson (Jan 9, 2011)

Thanks for all your replies.

I've been looking on the Australian alvey website, didn't realise there was an American version.

I already have the blank with the specs outlined in my original post.

I will be using cut bait with enough lead to reach the target.

For many years australian made surf rods have had a 2.5" - 3" stripper guide mount mid rod, i'm now seeing a high mount 1 1/4" fuji guide appearing on some surf rods. I was hoping someone would be able to give me the style & number of guides to follow on from the stripper guide.

I'm not sure if the rest of the world is familiar with Alvey reels, if not, they are a single spindle reel that is turned at 90 degrees to cast, the side cast spool size ranges from 4" - 7". when casting the 7" the loops are very large.
I have & use Alvey reels left to me by my father, there longevity is amazing.

Are there reels made in America comparable to the Alvey.

Again thanks for all your help.

Jerson


----------



## Don B (Jul 28, 2001)

Hi Jerson,

Here are a couple of pdfs that will get you started. They speak to the new guide concept for spinning rods. The general size of the stripper is 1/2 the diameter of the spool. For braided line you can have a smaller stripper guide. Also, with multipliers you can have a smaller stripper if you have a higher standing guide that raises the ring into the line path.

After reading the pdfs, you will probably want to post questions to rodbuilding.org There are some international participants on the forum.

Regarding the use of Alvey reels in the US. Are they limited to a 1:1 gear ratio? It would limit their versatility due to spool size and retrieve speeds. 

http://www.rodbuilding.org/library/library.html
New Guide Concept Primer
New Guide Concept

Although not directly answering your questions, they should help give you a little background.

Don


----------

